# New driver app - what is the traffic signal icon used for?



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have been using the new app yesterday and today. 
What is the traffic signal icon used for? It did not do anything last night or this morning.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It shows traffic like on Google. Anything Red means either trouble or wait time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> It shows traffic like on Google. Anything Red means either trouble or wait time.


That was what I was guessing. 
No traffic last night or this morning, so nothing to show. 
Thanks


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Odd they need an icon for that. Why not just show the traffic automatically?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Odd they need an icon for that. Why not just show the traffic automatically?


Bandwidth. It takes more time to paint the screen with traffic.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Do you think they'll adjust the arrival time based on the red lines on the route? Might be nice to let Pax know it's taking longer for traffic and not for smelling roses on the way.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got the "new" app a few minutes ago. I have a pulsing blue line below the red square and above the traffic signal. Is that normal?


----------

